# FMA in the UK



## Field Cricket (Jan 20, 2002)

After all the recent discussions about knife fighting it appears I have no choice but to start training in a FMA! 

So could anyone on here point me towards a decent Kali/Arnis instructor in the UK (preferably in the North East)?

Cheers,

Field Cricket


----------



## LabanB (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi Field Cricket,

   Drop me a line at LabanB@excite.com, with more precise location than York, and I'll see what I can come up with.

  You have Pat O'Malley in Ossett, Wakefield,  Ian Thompson in Leeds and myself in Newcastle upon Tyne for starters.

   I'll be hosting Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje at the end of May for his very first UK seminar. His system (Pekiti-Tirsia) is world famous for its effective knife fighting element.

Bill Lowery


----------

